

New RescueTime Goals and Alerts Helps Rescue Your News.YC Time - bfioca
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2008/01/23/new-rescuetime-goals-and-alerts-actually-helps-rescue-your-time/
"RescueTime users have spent: 38 days on news.ycombinator.com"
======
bfioca
Any requests for hours spent on certain sites? A bonus one: 56 hours on
paulgraham.com.

~~~
ivankirigin
rescuetime.com ?

This REALLY needs to be indexed by the number of users who have touched those
sites. Scatter plot time!

~~~
bfioca
3.87 months - but to be fair, the rescuetime founders use rescuetime all day
and have since last summer... otherwise I'd be upset that people were wasting
all their time on RT. ;)

------
johnrob
If I didn't waste any time on ycnews, I wouldn't know about RescueTime! How
can you call that wasted time?... a paradox.

~~~
bfioca
"sometimes you have to waste time to save time" -Joe, RescueTime

------
mrtron
Great product guys.

You guys are doing great things, keep going hard and making great features.

------
pistoriusp
I have no idea that I spend so much time instant-messaging. Locked that sucker
down now!

~~~
bfioca
I'm at 2hrs 48mins so far this week...

~~~
pistoriusp
I'm at 6 hours 2 minutes! :(

